# Response from Rep. Tom Davis



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Dear Mr. No1der:



Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R. 976, the Children's Health Insurance Reauthorization Act. I appreciate hearing from you on this issue.



As you may know, the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) was authorized by Congress as a state-federal partnership to provide health insurance to children whose parents were not poor enough to qualify for Medicaid, but who could not afford private insurance. 



Last year 82,731 children in Virginia were covered with its funding. Virginia has stayed true to the principles the program was founded on, it covers children below 200% of the federal poverty level (FPL), does not cover childless adults, and maintains a small program to cover pregnant women.



SCHIP was set to expire on September 30, 2007. With the threat that coverage would disappear for these needy youths, a political compromise had to be found. H.R. 976 is a sensible measure that serves to reauthorize the program, extend coverage to other children in need, and provides a means to target and enroll those remaining eligible children. In 2006, Virginia had 28,800 children below 200% FPL who were not enrolled in SCHIP or private insurance. Furthermore, it phases out the current troubling practice of covering childless adults - SCHIP is for children, and it does not extend coverage to legal or illegal immigrants. 



The original program and this authorization are constructed utilizing flexible statutory language. This flexibility provides states with means to adjust their specific program to the needs of their state. I hope that other states will follow Virginia's lead in applying this program judiciously, staying true to the core principle of the program: to provide health care to low-income children who would otherwise not have it.



I hope this legislation will be quickly signed into law. For we have a crisis looming, our nation's health care system is broken. A fundamental, philosophical debate must occur to decide the system's structure and what role government and markets play in its future. 



Again, thank you for contacting me. Please continue to keep me informed of issues of importance to you.





Sincerely, 

Tom Davis
Member of Congress


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

McCarthy was right way back in the 50s.


Our government has been taken over by communists.

I get really paranoid about government health care...I dunno, if you look at things like the fact that there were no seat belts in vehicles for years, then they became mandatory, now it is mandatory that you wear one--under threat of punishment.

The scariest thing, to me, about government health care is that "free" health care will inevitably lead to "mandatory" health care. There have been numerous cases of the state taking people's kids away from them for refusing to put their kid on some drug. I would bet money that SCHIP contains some kind of hidden clause like this, that once your child is enrolled in SCHIP, you have to do whatever the doctor says, yadda yadda.




I really don't know what I'm trying to say here, other than I don't like intrusive, all-powerful government, and with little 'baby steps' like SCHIP that is exactly where we are headed.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> The scariest thing, to me, about government health care is that "free" health care will inevitably lead to "mandatory" health care. There have been numerous cases of the state taking people's kids away from them for refusing to put their kid on some drug. I would bet money that SCHIP contains some kind of hidden clause like this, that once your child is enrolled in SCHIP, you have to do whatever the doctor says, yadda ...


Nothing quite like that hidden little claw...if they give...THEY WILL TAKE!! It is too late now! Under the cloak of kindness...?:w


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

borndead1 said:


> The scariest thing, to me, about government health care is that "free" health care will inevitably lead to "mandatory" health care. There have been numerous cases of the state taking people's kids away from them for refusing to put their kid on some drug. I would bet money that SCHIP contains some kind of hidden clause like this, that once your child is enrolled in SCHIP, you have to do whatever the doctor says, yadda yadda.


I have never heard of anything like that happening in any other country with nationalized health care. On the other hand, I've heard well-documented stories about native American kids who were forcibly separated from their parents and sent to boarding schools in order to school, and sometimes beat, the Indian out them. Similar things happened in Australia, where mixed-race Aboriginal children were forcibly taken from their parents and given to adoptive white families. Maybe that's what you were thinking of?


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> ...The scariest thing, to me, about government health care is that "free" health care will inevitably lead to "mandatory" health care. There have been numerous cases of the state taking people's kids away from them for refusing to put their kid on some drug. I would bet money that SCHIP contains some kind of hidden clause like this, that once your child is enrolled in SCHIP, you have to do whatever the doctor says, yadda yadda..


Don't vote for John Edwards then: http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8RDHQE80&show_article=1


----------

